# Average weight for 8 week pup.



## Crash pups person

Can someone fill me in on the general window for ave. weight on a 8-9 week old pup? Im trying to narrow down if my pup Crash-which was a stray-is a bit over weight to help me determine what is causing his slight knuckling/bowing.

He was around 10lbs on Wed. I had him on Taste Of The Wild High Prairie which was around 32% protein and I have switched to the Smoked Salmon which is around 28% just in case it was to much protein. I cut back the amount of food I was giving him to half and I have him wrapped in Vetrap ( thank god for products like Fooey!!!:clap: ) as per instructions here using the "search" function and Greatdanlady.com. I cut back on exercise cause I have noticed that was when it seemed to knuckle over the most. In the morning for a hour or so he appears OK.

I understand as a stray he is most likely malnourished but exactly how to determine if this is the cause is beyond me. I dont wanna just go supplementing him if not needed and make the matters worse.

Any info would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## OldFortKennels

Ours weighed in at about 10lbs by eight weeks


----------



## Howardsperformancek9

It could be, that he was on cheap adult food before you got him. Keep him on the good food,preferably puppy formaula, for awhile. Also, keep him lean, and make sure he gets tons of sunlight. Try not to let him jump or play on cement or other hard surfaces. It may correct itself, ot it could even be genetic. Also, raisong the food dishes off the ground helpa a little. Anywhere from 6-10 pounds is the normal weight for an 8 week APBT pup, bullies a little heavier.


----------



## luoozer

nemo was 5.2lbs at 8 weeks and nalla was 9.4lbs. nemo was the runt of the litter though.

as far as the knuckling/bow legged goes, howards advice is the best your going to get.


----------



## performanceknls

That sounds about right but the best thing to do is look at him and if you see a puppy that is not skinny, like hip or ribs then he is fine. At this age I would recommend a good puppy food (I would save the TOTW as an adult food) and at this age free feed him. or you can offer food at different time of the day but at least 3 if not 4 times a day and let him eat as much as he wants. At about 16 weeks you can cut back to 3 x a day then go to 2 times a day with measured amounts.

This is a critical time for growing and I like to let them eat as much as they want.


----------



## Friend

I'm not an expert and am pretty new to owning a pit pup myself but I just had their 8wk exam/vaccines at the vet last wk and sole was 7.17lbs (he is the runt of the litter) and his brother loki was 8.13lbs - vet says they are healthy. so your weight sounds about right.


----------



## Crash pups person

performanceknls said:


> That sounds about right but the best thing to do is look at him and if you see a puppy that is not skinny, like hip or ribs then he is fine. At this age I would recommend a good puppy food *(I would save the TOTW as an adult food) *and at this age free feed him. or you can offer food at different time of the day but at least 3 if not 4 times a day and let him eat as much as he wants. At about 16 weeks you can cut back to 3 x a day then go to 2 times a day with measured amounts.
> 
> This is a critical time for growing and I like to let them eat as much as they want.


I took some thought to that but when I do comparisons all the Puppy food that I can find in premium brands is comparable to TOTW Smoked Salmon.Even the Eagle Pack LB/GB puppy is rather comparable as well as the Innova puppy, its also a all life stages diet Diamond claims is good for puppies 6 weeks of age to senior.

So far Howardsperformancek9's advice is working out great along with the wrap.

performanceknls, what else would you recomend in a good puppy food?


----------



## performanceknls

When when you have a growing puppy I recommend puppy food not an all stage food. Dogs have different needs as they grow or age and an all stage IMO does not meet that need. Of course this is my opinion but I would use a puppy food and compare more that just the protein in it. There are a million foods out there you just need to pick one that you like. Out of the food you mentioned I would do innova puppy and again I would free feed for a little while especially if the dog had a rocky start. Then when the pup is older like 14-16 weeks you can start scheduled feeding.


----------



## Crash pups person

performanceknls said:


> When when you have a growing puppy I recommend puppy food not an all stage food. Dogs have different needs as they grow or age and an all stage IMO does not meet that need. Of course this is my opinion but I would use a puppy food and compare more that just the protein in it. There are a million foods out there you just need to pick one that you like. Out of the food you mentioned I would do innova puppy and again I would free feed for a little while especially if the dog had a rocky start. Then when the pup is older like 14-16 weeks you can start scheduled feeding.


See,.. but what I noticed is when I cut back on the free feeding is when his legs showed less and less signs of knuckling over. So, its in my opinion that free feeding and his dramatic weight gain compared too his muscle tone from the malnourishment is what was causing his issue. Im gunna build him up to a free feeding cycle but I wanna do that slow at this point.

Also, I will take consideration and some thought into the Innova but I did do comparisons outside of just protein and lots were comparable considering I am giving him some raw in the evenings be it from the butcher or NV's raw. One thing that always worries me about puppy formulas is brands like SD that in most cases sneak some extra supplements in rather than adding it in via highly digestible natural ingredients.

BTW, anyone reading this feeding NV raw go to naturesvariety.com/getraw for a coupon to get a free bag when you purchase one


----------



## Liberty

I quit breeding in '74. 6 1/2 weeks ago a breeder gave me a registered 7 week old Villa Liberty. He weighed 22.5 lbs, and at 13 weeks last Sunday, 37.8. His paws are larger than all the adults in 3 breeders' kennels. Estimate he'll be 90 lbs minimum, possibly much more than 100. Thoughts?


----------

